# Soil test results are in!



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

SOIL PH: 5.2

FESCUE: LOW

ELEMENT RESULT RATING
P 33 Low
K 46 Low
Mg 100 Medium
Ca 1237 VH very high
B 0.8 M medium
Zn 12.4 VH very high
Mn 21 M medium
Fe 132 VH very high
Cu 1.9 H high

RECOMMENDATIONS
Treatment recommendations per 1000 square feet.
Fertilizer:
Nitrogen, 2.07 lbs
Phosphate, 0.46 lbs
Potash, 2.41 lbs

Nutrients:
Mg, 0.23 lbs
B, 0.00 lbs

Other than lime and milorganite next month What else should I hit the lawn with before winter?

Thanks!


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

My lawn had alot of recently killed bent grass keep in mind


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Your calcium is already high, I doubt you will/should be using lime. I think you can use potassium carbonate? The adults will give better advise.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You haven't identified the lab or the extractants the lab used. They are recommending about 2 lb of nitrogen, a half pound of P2O5, and 2.4 lb of K2O per 1000 sq ft. Can you find a fertilizer that has just a bit of phosphorus and the same or more potassium than nitrogen? Milorganite doesn't have the potassium you need. If you want to use it now (not next month when it's cooler and microbes may not be active enough to process it), try to find a potassium source. Potassium carbonate is not appropriate. If you find 0-0-60, you can put down 2 lb per 1000 sq ft now and again in a month. That is slightly above the 1 lb of a nutrient per application but will satisfy the potassium requirement in two applications. If you can't find that product, look for a fertilizer with the highest K number. Do an application, using the bag instructions, next month. Figure out how much potassium you applied and keep using the fertilizer next year (when it is appropriate to fertilize) until you satisfy the potassium recommendation. On second thought, maybe you'd better save the Milorganite for next year and use the fertilizer (whatever you find with substantial potassium) now and next month if you can't find 0-0-60. With a pH of 5.2 (if accurate), you need lime. Did the lab make a lime recommendation?


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Woerner Sunshine Blend
Recommended application: 13.77 lbs
Recommended 3 applications per season for a total of 41.32 lbs

Triple Super Phosphate
Recommended application: 2.99 lbs

Muriate of Potash
Recommended application: 1.72 lbs

Lime
Recommended application: 303.03 lbs
For every 1,000 square feet, we recommend a max of 10 lbs. every six months


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

First off, where are you and what kind of grass are you growing? I assumed Cool Season since you're posting in the cool season forum. But when I looked for Woerner Sunshine, I found it in southern states like Alabama and Florida. If you're growing a warm season grass you need to fertilize when it is appropriate to fertilize, which is not the same as for cool season grass.

Woerner Sunshine is 15-0-15. 13.77 lb will give you 2 lb of nitrogen and 2 lb of K2O. That's too much for 1000 sq ft. It would be appropriate for 2000 sq ft. 2.99 lb of triple super phosphate (0-45-0) will give you 1.3 lb of P2O5, a bit too much for 1000 sq ft, but if spred over 2000 sq ft, would be .67 lb/1000 sq ft. 1.72 lb of MOP (0-0-62) will give you 1 lb of K2O. You can use these products but in general don't go over 1 lb per 1000 sq ft for any given nutrient per application. Are they making the recommendations based on your lawn size or are these recommendations per 1000 sq ft?

As for the lime, you can use up to 50 lb per 1000 sq ft of ordinary lime (either calcitic or dolomitic) per application.. If using fast acting lime, follow the directions on the bag, which could be 10 lb/1000 sq ft.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

You must post it in a special forum, it must be from an approved company because finding N-P-K on a different sheet is too confusing...oh wait I'm thinking of some other site, sorry :lol:


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm in Seattle with fine fescue/p. rye combo with a bunch of dead bentgrass in the middle

size of lawn is 2650 sq ft in total.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you follow those recommendations, 13.77 lb of 15-0-15 will give you 2.06 lb of N and K20, which spred over 2650 sq ft is 0.78 lb per 1000 sq ft of each. So three applications will give you 2.3 lb per 1000 sq ft of each over the year. The additional 1.72 lb of 0-0-62 gives you 1.06 lb of K20, which spread over 2650 sq ft is 0.4 lb per 1000 sq ft. Added to the 2.3, that's 2.7 lb of K2O per 1000 sq ft. 2.99 lb of 0-45-0 is 1.34 lb of P2O5, which spread over 2650 sq ft is 0.4 lb per 1000 sq ft. So those recommendations are fairly close to what they recommended for yearly nutrients. If those products are available and you're happy getting them, that's fine. You can use other products, though, if you prefer. You could get the phosphorus with 10-10-10, for example. To get .46 lb per 1000 sq ft, you'd need 4.6 lb per 1000 sq ft, so over 2650 ft, you'd need 4.6 x 2.65 = 12.19 lb (go with plain 12 lb for simplicity). That would also give you .46 lb per 1000 sq ft of N and K2O. You would need other products, other applications to get the additional N and K20. Don't go over 1 lb per 1000 sq ft for any given nutrient in an application.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the calculations!

yeah i bought a 4lb bag of Phosphate 0-45-0 and Potash 0-0-60.

I'm going to do:

Dolemite Lime application next month (as per bag instructions)
Phosphate application (P) 1lb per 1000 sq ft
Potash application (K) 1.72 lbs 2lbs now, 2lbs later (october)

Then ill retest the soil in spring.

Since i overseeded and put down starter fertilizer, i dont want to mess with the fresh grass that has grown in the past 4 weeks, especially going into winter, but giving more nutrients now will hopefully help it bounce back in the spring (where ill do more tenacity for bentgrass, some milorganite and some lime probably.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The starter fertilizer had phosphorus and may have covered your phosphorus requirement. Are you doing nitrogen this fall, other than the starter?


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

The test was done 3 weeks after the starter was put down.

I was gonna do some milorganite.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok. Milorganite has a good amount of phosphorus too. I think you could skip the 0-45-0 if you're using Milorganite.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Eh I already bought it so I'll just use it and see how lawn does.

Biggest issue is moss everywhere and bent grass.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

the Scotts starter I used 3 weeks ago was 24-25-4 fertilizer.


----------

